# What type of machine do you use?



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I have a few questions.

1) What type of embroidery machine do you use and why? 

2) What type of machines have you used in the past?

3) What would you recommend?

4) How many needles is a good number?

5) What type of thread is the best kind to use, brand and type?

Okay, we have a 6 needle Brothers and we are looking to get a 2nd machine. I looked at a few and would just like to know from a user stand point what would be good as a 2nd work horse.. So with that being said, post away.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

This thread has a lot of responses and some very good info: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/embroidery/t104123.html


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Has anyone used a SWF Embroidery Machine?


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

Buechee said:


> Has anyone used a SWF Embroidery Machine?


Hey Marc,

Never used a SWF but we have a Brother PR650 that we love, great machine.

Hope this helps.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Buechee said:


> Has anyone used a SWF Embroidery Machine?


I have a Barudan that I love.
I have not used a SWF machine but know many people who have them and love them.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I use a Brothers now. I want to upgrade to a faster machine with more needles.


----------



## kimthompson (May 27, 2010)

I have 2 single head SWF machines. Love my machines and the fact that I can fix most things myself. Had them for serveral years and looking to invest in a multi head SWF.

Kim


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

kimthompson said:


> I have 2 single head SWF machines. Love my machines and the fact that I can fix most things myself. Had them for serveral years and looking to invest in a multi head SWF.
> 
> Kim


Thank you Kim. How fast do they stitch? Anything you don't like about them?


----------



## kimthompson (May 27, 2010)

Hi,

My machines can stitch up to 1000 or 1200 spm, I dont remember. I never run them that fast though. Always stitch between 650 and 850, depending on the garment. I really like my machines, never have any major problems, stitch out nicely and are affordable. Seems as though Tajimas are a really nice machine as well, just cant afford them

Happy to help,
Kim


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

We tend to recommend Barudans. Our parent company uses them and has had very good luck with them.


----------



## Stitches (Oct 2, 2006)

We are running a Tajima TFMX IIc 1504. This machine is a wonderful machine to use. We have had very few problems with this machine and if we did have a problem it was easy to fix. The embroidery that this machine produces is phenominal.


----------



## Gologo1 (Apr 2, 2010)

We use a Tajima and we like the quality that it produces.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

kimthompson said:


> Hi,
> 
> My machines can stitch up to 1000 or 1200 spm, I dont remember. I never run them that fast though. Always stitch between 650 and 850, depending on the garment. I really like my machines, never have any major problems, stitch out nicely and are affordable. Seems as though Tajimas are a really nice machine as well, just cant afford them
> 
> ...


 Thanks Kim. My wife wanted me to ask about them because we are moving to Florida and want a company close by if we need help or service.





> We tend to recommend Barudans. Our parent company uses them and has had very good luck with them.


They're located close to us now. We went there for a demo last year. I liked them a lot, but they are not the cheapest and we need a good machine with a low ticket price. The Melco is nice and the price is right for us. I think we want something in the same price range if we don't go with them. I have a Brothers, but for the price of their new 6 needle, I can get 9 to 15 needles, 16 with Melco, and not pay a whole lot more.


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

Buechee said:


> I have a few questions.
> 
> 1) What type of embroidery machine do you use and why?
> 
> ...


Q1. I have two commercial machines both 12 needle - Happy single head HCA1201 & SWF multi head 1204
I like the Happy because it built like a tank made to run 24/7. The SWF was bought based more on price, it has done the job and I have no major complaints with it.

According to the thread counters on the machines, in the time I have owned them I have done
HAPPY - 36.5 million stitches
SWF - unsure exactly how many stitches, the counter only goes to 10 million then back to zero  
I know I have clocked it a few times though, probably getting close to 500 million stitches 

Speed isn't everything. You can only hoop so many garments in a given time. With the multi-head, I run it at around 700spm so I have time to hoop the 4 garments for the next run and trim the previous run before it finishes the current run, if that makes sense.

While both machines are capable of 1000+spm my usual production speed is around 700 (650 for caps, 750 for shirts).
Think of it this way, your car can do 120mph - do you drive it that fast? No, it will breakdown more often if you do, wear and tear is increased, costs go up as you need to repair it more often, same with you embroidery machine.

Q2. Have owned both for 10yrs...built to last  like most commercial machines these days.

Q3. Depends on your budget, location, service locations etc. Happy, Tajima, Barudan, ZSK, SWF, Melco are all good machines, today most machines are the same, only minor differences in capabilities. Make a list of what types of jobs you do now and what type of jobs you want to do in the future. Once this is done, look for a machine that does most if not all of this.

If you are only doing small designs (left chest) and no big back designs you won't need a multihead machine with 500mm head spacing 360mm or smaller will do, This means you will have a smaller machine (length wise), this will free up valuable floor space in your workshop. So there are a lot of things to consider, with price being number one for many.

Q4. 12 needles in most cases will be enough.
Some will say 15 is better. This will depend on the designs you stitch.
Most of my designs are corporate or business logos - max 6/7 colors. Some weeks I go the whole week without changing colors.

But, if you do the custom onesies market where lots of colors in a design seems to be the norm, you will want to consider the 15 needle or more machines.

Q5. Depends on final use of item being embroidered. I use both Rayon & Polyester.

Polyester - *is a synthetic fiber derived from coal, air, water, and petroleum* - excellent washability and color fastness, also I tend to experience less thread breaks when using it compared to rayon thread - I use it for garments that will be "abused" when washed e.g. Hospitality uniforms

Rayon - more colors, more sheen, but color fastness is not same as Polyester thread.
If you want an eco friendly option, this could be the way to go - _*Rayon, a textile material, is composed of cellulose obtained from cotton linters or from the pulp of *__*trees such as spruce. *_


*Also, keep the number of colors you have on hand as low as possible, thread has a shelf life...it doesn't last forever. After about 12/18 months it wil start to deteriorate and you will start to have issues when stitching with it.*
*if I haven't used a color for 12 months, I throw it out.*


On a side not: I use to keep 130 colors in my stock range, today I have that down to 67. I hope to have that down to 40 odd by the end of the year. 
I also now charge for non stock colors, non stock means, if they don't like the brown I have and want me to get one "one shade" lighter, I charge them, has helped reduce the number of times I have to order a color in for a job knowing I will never use it again.

Hope that helps


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

If you already have a single head Brother, you should definitly be considering a 4 head machine if you are running your single head to capacity.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

laz0924 said:


> If you already have a single head Brother, you should definitly be considering a 4 head machine if you are running your single head to capacity.


I don't have the space for a 4 head machine. I can make room for another single head. I need 1 with a bigger stitch area. I want more needle to be more flexible, but 12 would do. 15 would cover anything that came up if the machine could be told which needles to use. The Melco does that.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I have two Melco Amaya XTs. I went from a smaller Brother machine to the original Amaya then later bought another one and then traded them both in for the XTs 3 years ago. I love them. I would rather have several Amaya machines than a multi head machine. The Amayas can be run as a multi head machine or they can be run separately. The multi head machine can only run together. Also if you are running a multi head machine and the thread breaks on one head the machine stops all heads until you fix the problem with the one head. On the Amayas when you are running several with the same design only the one machine will stop for a thread break and the others will continue to run. I have never had a problem with any of my Melco machines that required a tech to come fix it. I have always been able to fix and problem I have had and I only remember really having one problem where I even had to order parts to fix it. I have had the Melco machines since 2003. I personally love my Melcos.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I just got some info in the mail from Melco. That is the way I would like to go.


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

One thing about melco that I don't like is you have to use their software and a computer to run their machine.
I have a Happy HCD 1501 I can run it from my computer, stand alone or connect a few machines together if I want. It's more versitle than a melco.
Just my opinion


----------



## themartaman (Jul 23, 2010)

First thing to consider what is available in your area. Tech's charge by the mile. Meals and lodging if they have to stay overnight. Guess I am lucky. SWF and Happy are within driving distance provided I can get machine there. I am considering a Happy Voyager.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I was thinking of Melco. Everyone I talked with said they fix their own. SWF is in Tampa and we are looking to move there. So now I'm not sure of what I want.


----------



## themartaman (Jul 23, 2010)

If I were you I would buy a Toyota in the same town. It is my understanding they are made by Tajima.


----------



## themartaman (Jul 23, 2010)

SWF East is about 2 miles from Pantograms in Tampa.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks Marta. When I looked at a Tajima about a year ago, it took the guy 2 months before he called me back. By that time I had bought my Brothers.


----------

